

An Eye for an Eye - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/22/world/middleeast/iran-our-man-in-tehran.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
danso
Warning: this is a really interesting Q&A with a Iranian woman living life
after being blinded in an acid attack (she gained worldwide attention when a
court granted her the right to blind her attacker)...however, the video that
accompanies it goes into autoplay, which is almost enough for me to not
recommend clicking on the link.

Seriously, how dumb are NYT readers that the NYT feels the need to press
"Play" for them, as if the readers wouldn't be moved enough by the content of
the article to then view the video? Even BuzzFeed doesn't autoplay its videos
(even when the posts are _just_ a video)

